# OT: Yankees pitcher dies in NYC plane crash



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Source 
Aircraft crashes into Manhattan high-rise
POSTED: 3:51 p.m. EDT, October 11, 2006

NEW YORK (CNN) -- A small airplane crashed into a 50-story residential building on Manhattan's East Side on Wednesday, killing at least one person, the New York City Fire Department said.

Flames were shooting out from several windows midway up the luxury highrise in a residential neighborhood.

The Federal Aviation Administration described the plane as a "general aviation" fixed-wing aircraft flying under visual flight rules, meaning a pilot was flying by visual landmarks.

The plane hit the Belaire Condominiums, built in 1989 at 524 E. 72nd Street near the East River. More than 150 firefighters are on scene of a four-alarm fire in the building.

There was no word on casualties. NORAD (North American Aerospace Defense Command) said it had put fighter aircraft into the air over numerous U.S. cities, though they said they had no reason to believe the event in New York was anything more than an accident, sources told CNN's Barbara Starr. It did the same thing after the September 11, 2001, terrorist attacks.

"I have no idea where this thing (the plane) came from," said Steve Coleman, a spokesman for the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey, which runs New York area airports.

"We haven't heard from any of our facilities that anything's missing." New York City government source told CNN there are "no indications of terrorism."

The FAA placed a one-mile flight restriction around the site of the crash, but New York area airports were not affected.

Cont....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Gut reaction was that this was no accident...but why hit a small target like an apartment building?

I hate these kinds of things, because we never really know the truth... :whatever:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Tell me about it. It could just be an accident, it could be some douche trying to take things in his own hands. 

I think they are reporting 1 fatality thus far.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



> The tower was built in the late 1980s and is near Sotheby’s Auction House. It has 183 apartments, *many of which sell for more than $1 million*.


Hate crime? 

Still a broad statement, 9-11 was a hate crime as well.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



> "It looks as if the aircraft didn't go into the building but fell down," she said. "It may be part of the debris burning on the ground."


So the plane kind of bounced off the building....

As you guys have been speculating, I also think it's probably the work of a copycat. 

It's a strange strange world.... :no:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

*Two dead as aircraft crashes into Manhattan building*
By Christine Kearney 23 minutes ago

NEW YORK (Reuters) - At least two people were killed when a small aircraft crashed into a 52-story building on Manhattan's Upper East Side in overcast weather on Wednesday in what appeared to be an accident, officials said.

U.S. and New York officials said they had no reason to believe the crash was related to terrorism.

A New York police department spokeswoman said the crash killed two people and possibly more.

Military fighter jets were patrolling several U.S. cities as a precaution, the North American Aerospace Defense Command said.

"NORAD fighters are airborne over numerous cities. They are airborne now as a prudent measure," said NORAD spokeswoman Kyle Combs. She did not say which cities were being patrolled, or how many, but added the fighters were sent up right after the plane crashed into the building.

On Wall Street, U.S. stocks extended losses on the news but quickly recovered once it became clear the crash was not an attack similar to the hijacked plane attacks of September 11, 2001.

"We have no reason to believe at this point that it is terrorist related," said New York City Police Chief Michael Collins.

The aircraft crashed at East 72nd St. and York Avenue, near the East River, a 1980s building which is mainly upscale residential apartments but also has a small specialized hospital on the bottom 22 floors.

Luis Gonzales, 23, was working in the building remodeling a nearby apartment and saw the crash.

"*I was looking out the window and I saw the plane coming so close to us and it swerved to try and avoid the building but it hit the building,*" he said. "It was a small plane. We went knocking on doors to try and see if people needed to get out, but we did not get any answers."

"I am still shaking," he said.

Smoke and flames poured from the upper floors of the high-rise building and more than one hundred firefighters were dispatched to the scene, reviving memories of the September 11 attacks.

"It's really bad. Flames are shooting from the building. I was on my terrace and I saw it," said witness Tressa Octave, who lives two blocks away.

The
Federal Aviation Administration said preliminary information indicated the crash was a small plane.

"It's unknown what type of aircraft it is or how many people were aboard," FAA spokeswoman Diane Spitaliere said.

The plane was flying by visual flight rules, meaning the pilot does not have to be in contact with air traffic controllers.

Earlier, the fire department had said the craft was a helicopter.

Justice Department spokeswoman Tasia Scolinos said, "all indications from the
FBI are that this was an accident. The initial assessment is that it probably just was a bad accident."

Paula Gonzales, who works in a neighboring building, said, "I was walking along the street then I heard a big bang and everybody looked up. I saw a plane go in. I saw small pieces of a plane falling. Then people started running."

John Madden from Tampa, Florida, in New York on business, was in the building next to the crash site. "The whole building shook, and we were told to evacuate."

White House spokesman Tony Fratto said
President George W. Bush was aware of the crash in New York and "we're gathering facts" about it.

He said White House not commenting at this point on determining what happened.

Homeland Security spokeswoman Joanna Gonzalez said, "There is no indication of a terror nexis at this time. There's no specific or credible intelligence suggesting an imminent threat to the homeland at this time."

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20061011/ts_nm/crash_newyork_dc_5 

Looks like it might just be a simple accident....


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

They're now saying that Yankees pitcher Cory Lidle was the pilot and he was killed.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Yankees pitcher dies as plane hits NYC building

WOW.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Hmmm. This is odd.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



bray1967 said:


> Yankees pitcher dies as plane hits NYC building
> 
> WOW.


 R.I.P

I like the Yanks, wait till I tell my cousin (die hard Yanks fan)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Confirmed. Lidle was on the plane.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20061011/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bba_yankees_plane_crash


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

you might want to edit the subject of this thread. also, refrain from posting such titles, unless, you know details.


RIP. This is sad news.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



Dissonance19 said:


> you might want to edit the subject of this thread. also, refrain from posting such titles, unless, you know details.
> 
> 
> RIP. This is sad news.


Indeed.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



Dissonance19 said:


> you might want to edit the subject of this thread. also, refrain from posting such titles, unless, you know details.
> 
> 
> RIP. This is sad news.


Wellll, the details JUST came out not too long ago. 
Otherwise, I obviously would not have put that in the title.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Yankee Curse


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

God DAMN!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sad news*

It will be interesting to see how the Yankee organization handles this, with liability concerns/insurance payment, etc.

Note: I'm just posting in order to insert "sad news" as sub title rather than sweeping the whole thread. :angel:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



Ninjatune said:


> Wellll, the details JUST came out not too long ago.
> Otherwise, *I obviously would not have put that in the title*.


Because he was a yankee? Regardless of who it could've been, I don't think they deserved to be called a tard in the first place. Try and be more sensitive to things like that.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Did the TARDS who flew into the WTC deserve to be called a tard? Damn skippky. I posted this seconds after I heard about it on CNN, and like most, suspected the worst. 

Get over it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



_Dre_ said:


> Because he was a yankee? Regardless of who it could've been, I don't think they deserved to be called a tard in the first place. Try and be more sensitive to things like that.


I can't say that I agree with the use of the word "tard," but we certainly would not be having this conversation if the pilot of the crashed plane was a thief who stole the plane and flew it under the influence....

I would have used "schmuck," or "ding-dong."

On the other hand, Stan called his dad "R-tard" in SouthPark, so it really shouldn't be that offensive to used "tard," right? After all, SouthPark is the pop culture of today. :biggrin: 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQjR9EOwHuw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/bQjR9EOwHuw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

Well, I think South Park sucks, but if it floats your boat :whoknows:...



Ninjatune said:


> Did the TARDS who flew into the WTC deserve to be called a tard? Damn skippky. I posted this seconds after I heard about it on CNN, and like most, suspected the worst.
> 
> Get over it.


So does that mean you suspect in plane crash instances that people are now guilty until proven innocent, and when they're innocent you get the chance to post your little crying smileys?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



_Dre_ said:


> So does that mean you suspect in plane crash instances that people are now guilty until proven innocent, and when they're innocent you get the chance to post your little crying smileys?


When someone flies a plane into a building........ it sure does. 
And last time I checked, that's my prerogative. 

Not too sure why you are taking this so personally. It's not like I'm still calling the guy a tard. Whats your beef?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



Ninjatune said:


> When someone flies a plane into a building........ it sure does.
> And last time I checked, that's my prerogative.
> 
> Not too sure why you are taking this so personally. It's not like I'm still calling the guy a tard. Whats your beef?


 Because I disagree with guilty until proven innocent, but you're right that's you.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*

This isn't about being guilty or innocent. This very well could have been some drunk guy operating a plane who flew it into the braod side of a building. If that was so, everyone would be proclaiming what a douchebag this guy was. 

It could have been another terrorist act.... who knew? It turns out that it was a Yankee's pitcher who had problems with his plane. It could have been Joe Schmo who had plane problems and I would have retracted my tard statement.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



_Dre_ said:


> Well, I think South Park sucks, but if it floats your boat :whoknows:...


Can't disagree with you there. I was being sarcastic...



_Dre_ said:


> So does that mean you suspect in plane crash instances that people are now guilty until proven innocent


Don't we all make that kind of mistake? When I was hit by another driver recently in an accident, that driver came out screaming at me and even flinging her arms at me. I was the "idiot who can't drive." I was the "$#@% that shouldn't have gotten a license." After I quietly pointed to the ground showing the arrows painted, she walked back to her car quietly to wait for me calling the police.

We all do stuff like this...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



edwardcyh said:


> When I was hit by another driver recently in an accident, that driver came out screaming at me and even flinging her arms at me. I was the "idiot who can't drive." I was the "$#@% that shouldn't have gotten a license." After I quietly pointed to the ground showing the arrows painted, she walked back to her car quietly to wait for me calling the police.


I applaude your reaction. 

Maybe it's the traffic up here, but after she showed her butt (and being wrong) I would've probably showed her the arrows by moving her face closer to the ground.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



bray1967 said:


> I applaude your reaction.
> 
> Maybe it's the traffic up here, but after she showed her butt (and being wrong) I would've probably showed her the arrows by moving her face closer to the ground.


LOL... I wouldn't.

I was afraid to get beaten up! She was a...... BIG...... woman. (see avatar)

:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



edwardcyh said:


> I was afraid to get beaten up! She was a...... BIG...... woman. (see avatar)
> 
> :biggrin:


I watched the video, and that's not a woman. :angel:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



bray1967 said:


> I watched the video, and that's not a woman. :angel:


Yikes!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: OT: Some Tard flies plane into NYC HighRise*



bray1967 said:


> I watched the video, and that's not a woman. :angel:


That's "Brudduh Iz," man!


----------

